# jumpy cory's



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

my cory's seem to be on methamphetamines. They are racing round the tank sometimes schooling sometimes not, up and down the water column. I feel like they may be stressed but I can't seem to find the cause.

ph is 6.6 ish, can't tell exactly but certainly not higher than 6.8

ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0, gh 60, kh 30

any thoughts?

I should add that the red eye tetra's seem fine and the lonely apistogramme has quite dark colours, doesn't seem to be eatin and has a strange habit of swimming into things, bumping up against a rock or the glass as if trying to eat it. There has been quite a few disturbances while I await the substrate: plants coming and going etc.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

How many do you have? Schooling fish get extremely neurotic when they don't have enough schoolmates.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*how many*



kelly528 said:


> How many do you have? Schooling fish get extremely neurotic when they don't have enough schoolmates.


1o peppered, two salt n pepper, and one pygmy.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

2 possibility

A. They are getting ready to spawn
B. They are restless from the changes. Corydoras will go nuts for a week to 2 weeks in a new environment if there is no older group of corydoras in the tank to ease them into the setting.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

EDGE said:


> 2 possibility
> 
> A. They are getting ready to spawn
> B. They are restless from the changes. Corydoras will go nuts for a week to 2 weeks in a new environment if there is no older group of corydoras in the tank to ease them into the setting.


B makes perfect sense. Thanks Edge


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edge's B makes sense. Mine did that all over the place when I put them in the new cube tank, but now they're usually pretty calm.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thought I'd ask, but is it normal for cory's to stay still at the bottom of the tank and not move sometimes?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Thought I'd ask, but is it normal for cory's to stay still at the bottom of the tank and not move sometimes?


yes to the above


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> yes to the above


ive found that my army of cories tends to do what was described in the first post when i move plants around in the tank, and when they're not all agitated they seem to be pretty relaxed and everynow and then just sit there and dont move, mine seem to like to just lay there in my moss


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

just to share my experience - i have several types of cories in two tanks (and several overall) so they all have a lot of friends. they are great 

some are very active while others just chillax. after saying that, there are always the black sheeps in each type, acting the opposite of their mates. some types prefer to stick to their own kind while others mingle with others. like people i guess.

they all appear to go crazy when i feed them blood worms 

usually they are very hardy - only in a blue moon, i will lose one and usually i see something physically wrong with it. again, just my experience with my tanks that are super filtrated and have regular water changes, and where everyone gets along.

based on the behaviours you listed, they appear fine to me.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an established group of corys in their own tank. All relaxed and calm, usually out in the open. I introduced a couple dozen wc pygmy corys who's been skittish since day 1. My establish group usually hides now, and if they are in the open, quickly hides if they sense anybody coming by the tank. All it takes are a few hyper active pygmys and that starts a stampede.

Time for the pygmys for their own tank.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine do that for a day or two when ever I add a new plant or move something around.

When I'm not messing around in the tank my corys tend to spend half there time eating/looking for food and the other half chilling out/sleeping.... very much like my real cat...


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks ALL I love this site!


----------

